# Room temperature superconductor found



## hellrazor (Oct 14, 2020)

The first room-temperature superconductor has finally been found | Science News
					

A compound of carbon, hydrogen and sulfur conducts electricity without resistance up to 15° C, but there’s a catch: It works only under high pressure.




					www.sciencenews.org
				



It super conducts at 15 Celsius, but it also needs 38 million PSI.


----------



## mtcn77 (Oct 14, 2020)

What is this, solid hydrogen?

PS: I think they already use hydrogen and carbon in the making of diamonds, so this must be a sulfur diamond.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Oct 14, 2020)

At that pressure, 15 C is damn near equivalent to absolute zero!  Awesome stuff though.


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 14, 2020)

They basically swapped one huge constraint (extreme low temperature) against another ( extreme high pressure)


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 14, 2020)

blobster21 said:


> They basically swapped one huge constraint (extreme low temperature) against another ( extreme high pressure)


"We got our supercomputer to only use 3 microamps under load!"

"...with an input voltage of 15 billion volts."

The title of that article is a bit clickbaity. It's technically true, but...


----------



## mtcn77 (Oct 14, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> "We got our supercomputer to only use 3 microamps under load!"
> 
> "...with an input voltage of 15 billion volts."
> 
> The title of that article is a bit clickbaity. It's technically true, but...


That's 6.75Mw, isn't it?


----------

